# Windows 10 install fails at start up



## Robertynwa (Dec 15, 2015)

When I attempted to start up a new laptop to install genuine Windows 10, (downloaded from Microsoft website), via USB I received the error message,

"Your PC ran into a problem and needs to restart. We'll restart for you".

Error message also said ... "Attempted write to read only memory (WimFsf.sys)".

The laptop attempted to start several times but the same message was seen.

The new laptop is an ASUS X554LJ-XX025D, free dos.


Please help as this is my sons Christmas present.


Many thanks


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Does the Laptop have one of the required Windows OS's installed on it? (Win 7 SP1 or Win 8)?


----------



## Robertynwa (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you for your reply.

There was no windows on the laptop, it was new and came with something called "FreeDos".

I downloaded Windows 10 from the Microsoft website direct onto a USB using the Media Creation tool.

The USB was inserted into the new laptop, an ASUS X554LJ, and the start button was pressed.

Then immediately after the ASUS splash screen the following error page was shown.

"Your PC ran into a problem and needs to restart. We'll restart for you".

Error message also said ... "Attempted write to read only memory (WimFsf.sys)".

The laptop attempted to start several times but the same message was seen.

What I am trying to find out is how do I get past this error screen.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

FreeDos is not on the list of OS's eligible for the free upgrade. You would have to Purchase an authentic copy of Windows 10 to install on that laptop. I did a search on the Asus Website and it didn't list any results for that model number. Are you in a country other than the US? According to a Google search Wimfsf.sys is a Norton 9 Antivirus File. Did your Laptop come with Norton Installed? Here is a link explaining it. 
http://www.solvusoft.com/en/files/b...n-antivirus-2009-with-antispyware/wimfsf-sys/


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I believe that model laptop is sold in Romania.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I guess it still stands that the free upgrade will not work with out an authentic copy of a qualifying version of windows installed.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I noticed you started a second thread for this same laptop.

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/windows-10-cannot-be-installed-to-this-disk.1162307/

I've requested both threads be merged into one.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I just noticed that myself. Then returned to this thread and read your post about it. Interesting how coincedents happen


----------

